# TC Top 100+ SQ - Recap Thread



## Avey

A thread for any comments, confessions, admissions, suggestions, acknowledgments, congratulations, gratitude, thanks, frustrations, rants, anecdotes, or otherwise related thoughts re the ongoing TC Top 100+ Recommended SQ list.

Generally, I have appreciated all the suggested works and have discovered loads of new music. Will discuss in later posts.


----------



## Avey

Foremost, I have listened to _nothing but_ string quartets for the past few months. Well, besides what I hear on the radio. Otherwise, everything played by my own whim has fallen into the quartet form. And I have absolutely loved it.

So, sincerely, I have appreciated the ongoing list just for that. I have always loved the form preeminently, but only now, going through the _entire_ repertoire -- from early to modern eras -- have I truly grown to appreciate this style. Truly, the power of the four.

Specifically, I was wholly unfamiliar with Schnittke and Glass before this process. As I mentioned in my one of my voting posts, the Schnittke No. 2 quartet is extraordinary. Wish I would have heard it earlier in the nomination process. Amazingly intense. Similarly, after some nominated Glass quartets early in the process, I started diving in. Equally great.

Generally, this forced (read: urged) me to delve into more modern works -- something I have avoided for too long (though not with willful intent, just by pure negligence). Thanks to all who stuck by their guns and continued voting for these pieces, despite no other votes to carry them through.


----------



## GKC

I am really surprised at the lack of Haydn. Maybe he wrote so many it's hard to pick one over and against the others. I hope he fares better toward the end of this thing.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Dear Avey,

For obvious reasons I'm not going to post any opinions on works nominated by participants myself, but permit me to offer some suggestions.

Please, do listen to Paul Hindemith, Frank Bridge and Alexander Zemlinsky's splendid string quartets. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised at how good they are.

I hope that Hindemith and Zemlinsky do not need much of an an introduction from me, but the Englishman Bridge may require one, as his music has remained a little obscure (though there have been more recordings in recent years).

Bridge is often said to have been a 'one man British modernist movement' and you can trace his development through his four numbered string quartets - #3 (particularly) and the excellent #4 have some affinity with Alban Berg, whereas #1 and especially #2 have many Ravel-like touches within an overall bucolic English sensibility (albeit #2 has significant modernist aspects too).

There are also some really well crafted English folk songs reinvented for String Quartet - I defy you not to smile at the sheer joy and felicity of the writing in 'Sir Roger de Coverley' (1922) or 'An Irish Melody' (1908). In Bridge’s inventive treatment of a familiar tune he fragments the melody - the three repeated chords with which the piece opens, contain the first three notes of the song, then plays with these facets, developing them, but not revealing the entire melody until the end of the piece.

T-V


----------



## GKC

Avey said:


> Specifically, I was wholly unfamiliar with Schnittke and Glass before this process. As I mentioned in my one of my voting posts, the Schnittke No. 2 quartet is extraordinary.


I don't know the Schnittke; need to listen to it. I was reading a review of a CD the other night of Smetana's quartets. The reviewer called his second extraordinary and that it should be better known. I gave this one a listen and have to agree with that reviewer, and will try to remember to nominate it next round.


----------



## Guest

I, on the other hand, have not listened to enough string quartets lately. I always have other musical listening "projects" going on, I suppose (currently including not only quartets but the "LISTEN TO EVERYTHING" project...I'm still in the A's, so that's kept me busy).

I don't see the surprise with Haydn. You guys and gals need to understand that, when you've got scores of Haydn quartets to choose from, you'll need to coordinate a bit after the warhorses are in...


----------



## Avey

GKC said:


> I am really surprised at the lack of Haydn. Maybe he wrote so many it's hard to pick one over and against the others. I hope he fares better toward the end of this thing.


I have approached the list with (1) get the renown quartets in there (because, largely, people like them), (2) get the lesser known but (subjectively) extraordinary works, and finally, (3) nominate works that are not known, but should be for their significance in advancing the genre, composer's repertoire, or otherwise just simply sound good.

In other words, at the stage we are in (90+ quartets), I have focused on getting pieces mentioned/recognized that have otherwise been ignored because of other popular works by that composer or sheer lack of familiarity with the composer him/herself. I have not focused on getting more of one composer simply because _all_ his work is fantastic. We know this. E.g. Haydn; we know he is good.


----------



## brotagonist

Has the list been published? I don't see it anywhere.


----------



## Avey

brotagonist said:


> Has the list been published? I don't see it anywhere.


Ongoing. Check it out. It's groovy.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

This is the latest version of the confirmed TC top 100+ recommended string quartets list. There will be a new one tomorrow evening after the Round 8 voting closes.

http://www.talkclassical.com/34778-tc-top-100-recommended-46.html#post782174


----------



## Skilmarilion

Avey said:


> Foremost, I have listened to _nothing but_ string quartets for the past few months. Well, besides what I hear on the radio. Otherwise, everything played by my own whim has fallen into the quartet form. And I have absolutely loved it.
> 
> So, sincerely, I have appreciated the ongoing list just for that. I have always loved the form preeminently, but only now, going through the _entire_ repertoire -- from early to modern eras -- have I truly grown to appreciate this style.


I've found this to be a great excuse to finally come to know the quartet repertoire better. For whatever reason, quartet was a genre I'd neglected to an extent, I guess it just being a case of "haven't gotten around to it yet". So it's been great to rediscover some of the warhorses so to speak, but msot obviously to discover a lot of great rep that I wasn't overly familiar with.

Just to name a few, I've enjoyed works that are now on the list by Reich, Janacek, Smetana, Faure, Rochberg, Vasks, Haas and more, that I did not know at all before.

Re: Haydn, yeah it's been surprising (maybe with Mozart too), although when you look at the list so far, there's very few quartets in there pre-Beethoven's Razumovskys as a whole. It's probably, as mentioned a case of there being so many of them -- there are not that many Haydn symphonies in the symphony list either.

Of course, TC as a whole I think does lean towards 19th/20th centures much more than the 18th.

Anyway, it's been cool stuff, and cheers to T-Vox for the (continued) great work. :tiphat:


----------



## Skilmarilion

arcaneholocaust said:


> I always have other musical listening "projects" going on, I suppose (currently including not only quartets but *the "LISTEN TO EVERYTHING" project...*


I think all of us stare down that project every now and again, and are always fooled into thinking that it is actually possible, lol.


----------



## mmsbls

arcaneholocaust said:


> I, on the other hand, have not listened to enough string quartets lately. I always have other musical listening "projects" going on, I suppose (currently including not only quartets but the "LISTEN TO EVERYTHING" project...I'm still in the A's, so that's kept me busy).


I know the feeling. I always have at least two listening projects ongoing and sometimes more. My list of works I must hear is always too long.

I've done the LISTEN TO EVERYTHING project (sort of) two times. I work my way through the Naxos Music Library sampling music from almost every composer that I have not heard or I am not really familiar with. It can be a bit exhausting. There's both a lot of great stuff and a lot of not so great stuff.


----------



## Avey

Don't know about y'all, but I find myself now voting (sometimes even re-nominating) works that I never heard until someone else nominated the piece. And _only then_, when I vote for the piece without ever knowing of it before, do I realize how great this music is and am disappointed that I could not nominate it earlier to have it higher on the list.

I.e., *Philip Glass*. What the hell was wrong with me, not knowing his quartets?!

And *Villa-Lobos*, like, man, how have I been ignoring this massive reservoir of material for so long?

The process is almost painful, with all these new works and having to catch up.


----------



## Guest

Skilmarilion said:


> I think all of us stare down that project every now and again, and are always fooled into thinking that it is actually possible, lol.


Well, I'm only referring to the ~30,000 classical tracks on my computer. I stray every now and then to random stuff, but I have officially played everything from Aaron Copland through Arne Nordheim (that I have) since ~October 2014! (For reference, that's the first ~8% of my classical collection, not to mention everything else I've listened to but not in a systematic manner)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

GKC said:


> I am really surprised at the lack of Haydn. Maybe he wrote so many it's hard to pick one over and against the others. I hope he fares better toward the end of this thing.


I didn't participate much because I'm mostly familiar with Haydn quartets and tend to prefer them. So, my list of top 10 quartets would only contain Haydn, for eg.


----------



## Avey

As we blast beyond 100, I plan to start, later tonight, a *complete * review of the list, from 1 to ...wherever we end up. Going to listen to every quartet again, just for posterity's sake.


----------



## Avey

Vasks, No. 4. 


Masterpiece. Period.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I would have participated in this project if I had started earlier. By the time it came to my notice, the list had moved past most of the quartets I knew, and I could not find the time to listen to all the others.


----------



## senza sordino

I have thoroughly enjoyed the process, even though it's been quite long. I feel like I've accomplished something on the internet, rather than just passively looked at stuff on the internet. 

I was only able to do this because Canada now has Spotify as of last fall. I've heard a lot of new pieces. I've even bought some CDs: LvB middle quartets, Prokofiev, Mendelssohn, and Mozart. And others are now on my wish list. I've been exposed for a first time to the string quartets of Villa Lobos, Hindemith, Zemlinsky and I've been so impressed with these. 

We are now near the end of the process and it's getting quite difficult to distinguish between the quartets, we have nominated all of the best and remarkable pieces. In my humble opinion. What's left is less remarkable and distinguishable, now it's quite ordinary and mundane. I'm glad this compilation is soon over.


----------



## senza sordino

double post, sorry.


----------



## SimonNZ

Along with all the wonderful discoveries and reassessments along the way, its been enormously helpful to get a better idea of the ensembles currently working, including the vastness of the Arditti discography, and a sense of which young/emerging quartets to watch out for - and who to trust for unfamiliar of freshly composed works..

(a prediction: among the most praised groups of the future will be The Mivos Quartet)


----------



## Haydn man

I have been pleased to participate in this process, and champion those works by Haydn that I like most.
However the greatest pleasure has been the exposure to new works that would otherwise have passed me by e.g Glass. Having Spotify has helped me enormously and like several others here I will try to listen to the whole list over the summer months.
Thanks again to T Vox for all his efforts


----------



## Guest

Milton Babbitt just asked me to tell you guys that he's willing to install a vending machine section in TC in exchange for your vote.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

nathanb said:


> Milton Babbitt just asked me to tell you guys that he's willing to install a vending machine section in TC in exchange for your vote.


If you are in contact with him, maybe you could advise him to spend his celestial dollars on paying Spotify to offer recordings of his 2nd and 6th string quartets!


----------



## tortkis

This project gave me a great opportunity to listen to a lot of string quartets which I didn't know or I heard of but didn't have a chance to hear: Kagel, Bloch, Foote, Ge Gan-Ru, Birtwistle, Sciarrino (No. 9), Mennin, Radulescu, Zemlinsky, Manoury, ... And there are works I already had and re-listened to on this occasion. I didn't vote some of them but it was because of my priorities and I really enjoyed most of them. Also I usually didn't vote for Haydn, Beethoven, Dvořák, etc. I really love their works but I felt that they already had enough votes and I wanted to see works of composers who had not been in the list yet.


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> If you are in contact with him, maybe you could advise him to spend his celestial dollars on paying Spotify to offer recordings of his 2nd and 6th string quartets!


I told him, but he just said "Spoti-what?" He then proceeded to arrange the letters in retrograde... sigh...


----------



## cort

GKC said:


> I am really surprised at the lack of Haydn. Maybe he wrote so many it's hard to pick one over and against the others. I hope he fares better toward the end of this thing.


I agree. I just finished listening straight through 22 CD's of his string quartets. I actually think I loved them all. They were a spectacular achievement - but I would be at a loss to pick a top couple of them...


----------



## tortkis

In case anyone is interested in...

TC String Quartets List in chronological order

1772 : Haydn : String Quartet No. 23 in F minor, Op. 20 No. 5, Hob. III:35 
1781 : Haydn : String Quartet No. 30, Op.33 No. 2 in E-flat major, Hob. III:38 "The Joke"
1781 : Haydn : String Quartet No. 31 in B minor, Op. 33 No. 1, Hob.III:37 
1781 : Haydn : String Quartet No. 32 in C minor, Op. 33 No. 3, Hob. III:39 “The Bird” 
1782 : Mozart : String Quartet No. 14 in G major, KV 387 
1783 : Mozart : String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, KV 421 
1784 : Mozart : String Quartet No. 17 in B flat, KV 458 "The Hunt" 
1785 : Mozart : String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465 "Dissonance" 
1785 : Mozart : String Quartet No. 18 in A major, KV 464 
1790 : Haydn : String Quartet No. 53 in D major, Op. 64 No. 5, Hob. III:63 “The Lark” 
1793 : Haydn : String Quartet No. 57 in C major, Op 74 No. 1, Hob. III:72 
1793 : Haydn : String Quartet No. 59 in G minor, Op. 74 No. 3, Hob. III:74 "Rider" 
1797 : Haydn : String Quartet No. 61 in D minor, Op. 76 No. 2, Hob.III:76 "Fifths" 
1797 : Haydn : String Quartet No. 62 in C, Op. 76 No. 3, Hob.III:77 "Emperor" 
1797 : Haydn : String Quartet No. 63 in B flat, Op. 76/4, Hob.III:78 'Sunrise' 
1797 : Haydn : String Quartet No. 64 in D major, Op. 76/5, Hob.III:79 "Largo" 
1797 : Haydn : String Quartet No. 60 in G major, Op. 76 No. 1, Hob. III:75 
1799 : Beethoven : String Quartet No. 4 in C minor, Op. 18, No. 4 
1799 : Haydn : String Quartet No. 66 in G major, Op. 77 No. 1, Hob. III:81 
1806 : Beethoven : String Quartet No. 7 in F major, Op. 59 No. 1 
1806 : Beethoven : String Quartet No. 9 in C major, Op. 59 No. 3 
1806 : Beethoven : String Quartet No. 8 in E minor, Op. 59 No. 2 
1809 : Beethoven : String Quartet No. 10 in E flat, Op. 74 "Harp" 
1810 : Beethoven : String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95 
1814 : Cherubini : String Quartet No. 1 in E flat 
1815 : Schubert : String Quartet No. 9 in G minor, D. 173 
1820 : Schubert : String Quartet No.12 in C minor, D. 703 'Quartettsatz' 
1824 : Beethoven : String Quartet No. 12 in E flat, Op. 127 
1824 : Schubert : String Quartet No 14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden" 
1824 : Schubert : String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D. 804 ”Rosamunde” 
1825 : Beethoven : String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132 
1825 : Beethoven : String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 + Op. 133 "Grosse Fuge" 
1826 : Beethoven : String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 
1826 : Beethoven : String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135 
1826 : Schubert : String Quartet No.15 in G major, D. 887 
1827 : Mendelssohn : String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13 
1837 : Cherubini : String Quartet No. 6 in A minor 
1837 : Mendelssohn : String Quartet No. 4 in E minor, Op. 44 No. 2 
1838 : Mendelssohn : String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 44 No. 1 
1838 : Mendelssohn : String Quartet No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 44 No. 3 
1842 : Schumann : String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 41 No. 1 
1842 : Schumann : String Quartet No. 3 in A major, Op. 41 No. 3 
1842 : Schumann : String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 41 No. 2 
1847 : Mendelssohn : String Quartet No. 6 in F minor, Op. 80 
1860 : Bruch : String Quartet No. 2 in E major, Op. 10 
1862 : Bruckner : String Quartet in C minor, WAB 111 
1871 : Tchaikovsky : String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11 
1873 : Brahms : String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51/1 
1873 : Brahms : String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op 51 No. 2 
1873 : Dvořák : String Quartet No. 5 in F minor, Op. 9, B. 37 
1874 : Tchaikovsky : String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 22 
1876 : Brahms : String Quartet No. 3 in B flat, Op. 67 
1876 : Smetana : String Quartet No. 1 in E minor, JB 1:105 "From My Life" 
1876 : Tchaikovsky : String Quartet No. 3 in E-flat minor, Op. 30 
1877 : Dvořák : String Quartet No. 9 in D minor, Op. 34 B 75 
1878 : Grieg : String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 27 
1879 : Dvořák : String Quartet No. 10 in E flat major, Op. 51, B. 92 
1881 : Borodin : String Quartet No. 2 in D major 
1881 : Dvořák : String Quartet No. 11 in C major, Op. 61, B. 121 
1883 : Smetana : String Quartet No. 2 in D minor, JB 1:124 
1893 : Debussy : String Quartet in G minor, Op. 10 
1893 : Dvořák : String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op. 96, B. 179 "American" 
1895 : Dvořák : String Quartet No. 14 in A flat, Op. 105, B. 193 
1895 : Dvořák : String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op 106, B 192 
1897 : Schoenberg : String Quartet in D major 
1898 : Nielsen : String Quartet No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 14 
1900 : Ives : String Quartet No. 1, "From the Salvation Army" 
1900 : Nielsen : String Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13 
1901 : Reger : String Quartet (No. 2) in A major, Op.54 No.2 
1903 : Ravel : String Quartet in F major 
1905 : Schoenberg : String Quartet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 7 
1908 : Schoenberg : String Quartet No 2, Op. 10 
1908 : Vaughan Williams : String Quartet No. 1 in G minor 
1909 : Bartók : String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Sz. 40 
1909 : Reger : String Quartet (No. 4) in E flat, Op. 109 
1909 : Sibelius : String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae" 
1909 : Stenhammar : String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25 
1909 : Webern : Five Movements for String Quartet, Op. 5 
1910 : Berg : String Quartet, Op. 3 
1911 : Reger : String Quartet (No. 5) in F sharp minor, Op.121 
1913 : Ives : String Quartet No. 2 
1913 : Koechlin : String Quartet No. 1 in D, Op. 51 
1913 : Webern : Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9 
1914 : Stravinsky : Three Pieces for String Quartet 
1915 : Bridge : String Quartet No. 2 in G minor, H. 115 
1917 : Bartók : String Quartet No 2, Op. 17, Sz. 67 
1917 : Szymanowski : String Quartet No. 1 in C, Op. 37 
1918 : Elgar : String Quartet in E minor, Op. 83 
1918 : Hindemith : String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10 
1919 : Nielsen : String Quartet No 4 in F major, Op. 44 
1921 : Hindemith : String Quartet No. 4, Op. 22 
1923 : Hindemith : String Quartet No 5, Op 32 
1923 : Janáček : String Quartet No.1 "Kreutzer Sonata" 
1924 : Fauré : String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121 
1924 : Respighi : Quartetto Dorico 
1924 : Zemlinsky : String Quartet No. 3, Op. 19 
1925 : Haas, Pavel : String Quartet No. 2, Op. 7 "From The Monkey Mountains" 
1926 : Berg : Lyric Suite 
1927 : Bartók : String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85 
1927 : Schoenberg : String Quartet No. 3, Op. 30 
1927 : Szymanowski : String Quartet No. 2, Op. 56 
1928 : Bartók : String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91 
1928 : Janáček : String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters" 
1930 : Prokofiev : String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92 
1931 : Crawford-Seeger : String Quartet 
1931 : Thomson, Virgil : String Quartet No. 2 
1931 : Villa-Lobos : String Quartet No. 5, W. 263 
1934 : Bartók : String Quartet No. 5, Sz. 102 
1936 : Barber : String Quartet in B minor, Op. 11 
1936 : Schoenberg : String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37 
1936 : Zemlinsky : String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25 
1937 : Bridge : String Quartet No. 4, H. 188 
1938 : Webern : String Quartet, Op. 28 
1939 : Bartók : String Quartet No. 6, Sz. 114 
1941 : Britten : String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25 
1941 : Prokofiev : String Quartet No. 1 in B minor, Op. 50 
1944 : Shostakovich : String Quartet No. 2 in A major, Op. 68 
1944 : Vaughan Williams : String Quartet No. 2 in A minor 
1945 : Bloch : String Quartet No. 2 
1945 : Britten : String Quartet No. 2 in C, Op. 36 
1945 : Villa-Lobos : String Quartet No.9, W. 457 
1946 : Martinů : String Quartet No. 6, H. 312 
1946 : Shostakovich : String Quartet No. 3, Op. 73 
1947 : Martinů : String Quartet No. 7, H. 314 "Concerto Da Camera" 
1947 : Walton : String Quartet No. 2 in A minor 
1949 : Shostakovich : String Quartet No. 4 in D, Op. 83 
1950 : Cage : String Quartet In Four Parts 
1950 : Myaskovsky : String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, Op. 86 
1951 : Carter : String Quartet No. 1 
1951 : Mennin, Peter : String Quartet No. 2 
1952 : Shostakovich : String Quartet No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 92 
1954 : Ligeti : String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" 
1955 : Maderna : Quartetto per Archi in due tempi 
1959 : Carter : String Quartet No. 2 
1959 : Kurtág : String Quartet, Op. 1 
1960 : Penderecki : String Quartet No. 1 
1960 : Shostakovich : String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op.110 
1960 : Shostakovich : String Quartet No. 7 in F-sharp minor, Op. 108 
1960 : Takemitsu : Landscape, for string quartet 
1963 : Scelsi : String Quartet No. 3 
1964 : Lutosławski : String Quartet 
1964 : Shostakovich : String Quartet No. 9 in E-Flat major, Op. 117 
1965 : Kagel : String Quartet No. 1 
1966 : Shostakovich : String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op.122 
1967 : Ferneyhough : Sonatas for String Quartet 
1968 : Ginastera : String Quartet No. 2, Op. 26 
1968 : Ligeti : String Quartet No. 2 
1968 : Penderecki : String Quartet No. 2 
1970 : Crumb : Black Angels 
1970 : Shostakovich : String Quartet No 13 in B flat minor, Op. 138 
1971 : Carter : String Quartet No. 3 
1971 : Lachenmann : Gran Torso 
1972 : Rochberg : String Quartet No. 3 
1973 : Shostakovich : String Quartet No 14, Op. 142 
1974 : Shostakovich : String Quartet No. 15 in E-flat minor, Op. 144 
1975 : Britten : String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94 
1976 : Dutilleux : String Quartet "Ainsi La Nuit" 
1976 : Henze : String Quartet No. 5 
1976 : Rihm : String Quartet No. 3 "Im Innersten" 
1977 : Rubbra : String Quartet No. 4, Op. 150 
1978 : Kurtág : Hommage à Mihály András (12 Microludes for String Quartet), Op. 13 
1980 : Nono : Fragmente - Stille, An Diotima 
1980 : Takemitsu : A Way a Lone 
1981 : Schnittke : String Quartet No. 2 
1983 : Feldman : String Quartet No. 2 
1983 : Schnittke : String Quartet No. 3 
1983 : Xenakis : Tetras, for String Quartet 
1985 : Glass : String Quartet No. 3 "Mishima" 
1987 : Gubaidulina : String Quartet No. 3 
1987 : Saariaho : Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) for string quartet and live electronics 
1988 : Reich : Different trains 
1989 : Glass : String Quartet No. 4 "Buczak" 
1991 : Glass : String Quartet No. 5 
1992 : Sciarrino : Sei Quartetti Brevi 
1993 : Berio : Notturno (Quartetto III) 
1993 : Gubaidulina : String Quartet No. 4 (with tape) 
1993 : Rihm : String Quartet No. 10 
1995 : Nørgård : String Quartet No 8 ''Night Descending Like Smoke'' 
1995 : Radulescu : String Quartet No. 5 "Before The Universe Was Born" 
1996 : Birtwistle : Nine Movements for String Quartet 
1999 : Riley : Requiem for Adam, for string quartet with sound collage 
1999 : Vasks : String Quartet No. 4 
2003 : Haas, G. F. : String Quartet No. 3 "In iij. Noct" 
2003 : Harvey : String Quartet No. 4 with live electronics 
2004 : Furrer : String Quartet No. 3 
2007 : Coates : String Quartet No. 9 
2007 : Ge Gan-Ru : String Quartet No. 5 "Fall of Baghdad" 
2010 : Dillon : String Quartet No. 6 
2010 : Manoury : Tensio, second string quartet with live-electronics 
2011 : Haas, G. F. : String Quartet No. 7 with electronics

Interestingly (or predictably?) the works in the 20th century are the most popular.

1751-1800 : 19
1801-1850 : 25
1851-1900 : 24
1901-1950 : 60
1951-2000 : 54
2001-2014 : 8


----------



## Avey

^^^^

Tremendous work. Thanks.


----------



## leroy

Thanks tortkis that's a very useful compilation, now I can ease my way into the 20th century


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Hi tortkis,


That's great work. Once the main list of 200 is complete, would you be prepared to post an updated version at an opportune point in the main Top 200+ SQ list thread? It would be great if you would - I had also been thinking of constructing the chronological list, so thanks for doing it.

T-Vox


----------



## tortkis

No problem, T-Vox. It will be just adding 10 works and sorting the list again. I didn't post it to the main thread because I didn't want to confuse the voting process.

And thank you very much for your hard work, for such a long period of time. I prefer the SQ voting style to the CM project / post-50 list, but I understood that it is a significant burden on the chairperson.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

tortkis said:


> TC String Quartets List in chronological order
> 
> 1930 : Prokofiev : String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 92
> 
> 1941 : Prokofiev : String Quartet No. 1 in B minor, Op. 50


Tortkis, I think you have transposed Prokofiev #1 and #2 in your list.

(I'm not sure whether you are going by the date the composition was started or ended, but imslp.org gives the year of composition of #1 as 1930-31, and 1941 for #2)


----------



## tortkis

Thank you, I fixed it. I think there may be other mistakes, and I will check the list again.
Basically, I took the completion date, and if a work was revised, I used the later year. However, there may be inconsistency.
According to the list of composition on wikipedia, Prokofiev No. 1 was composed in 1930, but the page of the work states 1931. Probably 1931 is correct.
If someone wants to make more accurate/academic list, I am happy to hand over it.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

tortkis said:


> If someone wants to make more accurate/academic list, I am happy to hand over it.


Oh, no. please don't hand it over, tortkis, you have taken the effort to do this. If I was doing it, I'd only be relying on Wikipedia and other internet sources - it would be no better than your list. It will be helpful if you check the list again before your final posting, though.


----------



## tortkis

Yes, I will try my best. Revisions sometimes become problems, but there are rarely difficult cases in the list. (I am relieved that Boulez's works are not in the list, and it seems Bruckner didn't revise his quartet many times. )


----------



## Avey

Yo, *Korngold* did not make the top 200. Major bummer.

Onto the honorable mentions...


----------

